# Drove late til 3am during surges and watched my rating go down



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I usually don't drive past midnight but I thought I would make a little extra money during the big surges. My rating just got tanked down from a 4.93 to a 4.71 in a couple hours. My overall is still an 4.82 but if I continue to drive late drunk asses I'm sure I will be deactived in no time.


----------



## SpringsUBER (Mar 12, 2015)

Yea I know what that is like. To combat, this and still benefit, i usually am OK doing SOME base fares during the day to bring it up. 4.8


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

crazyb said:


> I usually don't drive past midnight but I thought I would make a little extra money during the big surges. My rating just got tanked down from a 4.93 to a 4.71 in a couple hours. My overall is still an 4.82 but if I continue to drive late drunk asses I'm sure I will be deactived in no time.


POST #1 /@crazyb:
POST #2 /@SpringsUBER: Hello and Wel-
come to the UP.net Forums the World's
Largest source of alerts/inside info/link-
ed articles and news about the TNC Ex-
perience, in general, and the Menace
That is #[F]Uber, specifically.

Over 212,000 Posts/Replies represent
the Wisdom of the Membership, now
10,000 strong. Use this Knowledge
wisely and regularly for without it
your chances of $uccess are slim.

Learn to rely upon the Notables and
Well-Known Members in your city.
They are Mentors who dispense Advice
and Good Humor, for That is What They
do.

In Phoenix, @BlkGeep , @ElectroFuzz
and @IbedrivinUX are" in your corner."
In Miami, @Chris Dee , @Courageous &
@Miami Flyer are The Ones. Use the
Conversation Feature to PM when appropriate.

Good luck and Safe driving.
Happy St. Patrick's Day from
Marco Island!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

What do some drunks tend to do in any situation:

Speak their mind without thinking.
Act aggressively.
Be rude.
Be angry.
Screw somebody around just for fun.
Get in your face 'cause they think they can.
Act like a tough guy.
Act like a diva princess.

The list goes on.
I get off the road by 7 pm for many reasons these included.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a lot of surge the last two weeks and same issue. Don't fret it too much yet, you still have a solid buffer before you hit the danger zone.


----------



## STEVEN NASH (Mar 18, 2015)

It seems to me to be a stupid way to screw someone out of their lively hood in the first place. I could understand if a driver was problem maker. But if they are doing their job and being polite to the customer then a star system should be kept in the classroom where it belongs. If the customer has a complaint about a driver then there should be a link where the customer could report the driver and vis a versa. If the customer wants to give me anything besides the fare then give me a tip.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

STEVEN NASH said:


> It seems to me to be a stupid way to screw someone out of their lively hood in the first place. I could understand if a driver was problem maker. But if they are doing their job and being polite to the customer then a star system should be kept in the classroom where it belongs. If the customer has a complaint about a driver then there should be a link where the customer could report the driver and vis a versa. If the customer wants to give me anything besides the fare then give me a tip.


POST # 6 /@STEVEN NASH: Ahoy to you
Mr. Common Sense!
Maybe you can be of help to equally
NewHere (but super gunshy) @yeejsai 
down the I-5 in Merced!

My Welcome Intro Message for the two
"Spuds" two messages back: anything
you find good/bad/too much/not enough
about it? If you read My message to
@yeejsai it contained much more of a
Caveat Emptor with a dose of #[F]Uber
NotFun Facts because HIS Thread Starter
attracted many other Members with re-
sulting help & abuse.

It's been 11 years since I've even been 
near The Delta. I look forward to my
next NorCal sojourn . Happy Spring!
Reminiscing Bison, out.


----------

